
Samsung suspends Galaxy Note7 production: reports - smegel
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/mobiles/samsung-suspends-galaxy-note-7-production-20161010-gryqd7.html
======
MayeulC
I need a new phone, and I am quite short budget wise. But this is also
interesting as a broader question: do you think the price of the note 7 will
drop following this announcement and the problems that crippled it?

